# Let Me Out Sound Needed



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

Greetings

Last minute as usual! I'm looking for some word speak/scream/cry of a man desperately trying to get out…for my skelly in a cage. Something like "Let Me Out" or "Get Me Outta' Here" or "Hey You, Let Me Out"…With or without background clanging & banging. I should be able to add BG as needed. A mp3, WAV, WMA or link to a site, anything would be most appreciated. 

I could have sworn I had something like that, but can't for the life find it. Pleeeeze Hellllppp!


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

I have just released a NEW LINE of CD'S and VOL 4 HUMAN SOUNDS has that sound on it with many to choose from.

Check it out.

http://poisonprops.com/MainPages/CDs.html


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Spider Web,
I have one available on my site for $5. Here is a sample.
http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/HelpMeProtected.mp3
The purchased copy doesn't have the Discount Voice Over voice in it.
I can make you a custom if you like.


----------



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

Got Discount VO to conjure up a custom sound for my skelly cage.
Unbelievabbly fast turn around.

Thanks Chris


----------

